# Babies any day.



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

This beautiful girl is due her 3rd and final litter on Wednesday or Thursday. Looking forward to having babies in the house again and with shows starting again now will hopefully have a nice baby from her to show next year.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh she is gorgeous! I do love reds and torties. Let us know how it goes xxx


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Hopefully she won't keep us waiting lol. She's day 65 Wednesday from her first mating or day 65 Thursday from the second mating. We only do two supervised matings over two days so we know exactly when they are due.


----------



## Lunarags (Jan 16, 2021)

David C said:


> Hopefully she won't keep us waiting lol. She's day 65 Wednesday from her first mating or day 65 Thursday from the second mating. We only do two supervised matings over two days so we know exactly when they are due.


They do have a habit of keeping us on our toes though dont they. Im normally doing middle of the night checks from day 59 onwards just in case


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

We always deliver them in the living room and we have a fold up bed we bring down and sleep in the living room with them.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

David C said:


> Hopefully she won't keep us waiting lol. She's day 65 Wednesday from her first mating or day 65 Thursday from the second mating. We only do two supervised matings over two days so we know exactly when they are due.


Do cats read the books about how long a pregnancy should last?


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Do cats read the books about how long a pregnancy should last?


Haha. Well I have left the books around for them to read but they just ignore me


----------



## lenanowa (Apr 15, 2019)

Love how well mixed blue and cream is on her, lovely girlie x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck. Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long. She's a lovely looking girl :Cat


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

lenanowa said:


> Love how well mixed blue and cream is on her, lovely girlie x


She does have good intermingling of colours


----------



## Fendi (Nov 14, 2020)

How exciting! An guesses how many she might have? Can’t wait to see pics.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

And no kittens yet.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

5 little beans born last night.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations. Mum looks very happy with her brood


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a happy contented bundle they look . Well done everyone


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

That would be day 69? She looks very contented, glad all went well.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> That would be day 69? She looks very contented, glad all went well.


Yes day 69 from the first mating and day 68 from the second mating lol.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful little kittens and a happy mum:Cat:Cat


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

David C said:


> Yes day 69 from the first mating and day 68 from the second mating lol.


So glad she is independent and didn't read the book


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Congratulations, are they blues or blue creams? Can’t make my mind up from the photos.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

4 blues and a cream. 1 girl 4 boys


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations! Lovely babies. I look forward to following their progress


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Lovely little chunks!!!
Hope to see them grow!!!


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

18 days old now, excuse the crap pics lol.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

David C said:


> 18 days old now, excuse the crap pics lol.
> View attachment 478006


Box of sweeties… beautiful!!!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

How cut are they!


----------

